# lumps straight after HGH injection?



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

As title says I'm getting small lumps on the injection site after injecting?? The more iu I do the bigger the lump, no redness or itching, just a lump. They are slightly painful though.... Seems to be getting worse the leaner my stomach gets, I know my GH is legit as its the original green top hyges. One thing I need to mention is my injection methos, I don't like stabbing the needle in quick at all, I have to rest it against my skin then push it in very slowly, this may be causing a problem aswell but I've always been the same with I'm aswell and never had a problem with that. I've been researching the last few days and people are saying itseither not very clean growth, its normal or its 192aa. Cheers Dan p.s I'm using 0.8ml of bac water per 8iu vile.


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

The same thing happens to a friend of mine who is running the exact same HGH as myself (hyges 8iu tribal tops) it doesn't happen to me though, I guess its where he is pinching himself too tightly not allowing the growth to spread, so it just balls up at the injection site.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

people you are speaking to about clean growth?? or it being 192aa are guessing......

i am assuming from your injection method this is Sub-Q am i correct? if i am then if you think logical you are injecting a fluid under the skin so a lump would be expected but would disappear within 5min is this the case? if it is i think you are over thinking things.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Ps carb they don't always disperse so quick. I've had one for 2 days before. They seem to turn in to what I can only describe as knots? Yes, I'm injecing sub q. I squeeze my skin very when when injecting so ill try and not squeeze so hard and see how it goes. I was just making sure everything is ok before I carry on, I was only worried as the lumps are some times sore. Surely if the lumps are there for a few days then the won't be doing its job properly?


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

It seemed to miss out a few words in that post? I deffo wrote them in lol. Strange?


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

How deep are you injecting and at what sort of angle? I have found that the deeper and straighter in the better? My injection sites have gone from big swollen painful lumps to virtually nothing but a slight soreness to the touch?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Try pinning just some bac water, if you get a welt from it then your likely to be allergic to the alcohol in the water..

If that's the case try sterile water and see what happens..

Obviously if you get no welts from pinning just bac water then its the gh..

What's the batch number and expiry?

batch number 20120409

expiry 2014.03

?


----------

